# Freestanding emergency room



## andreawhitsett (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi there, I am trying to network with anyone who is familiar with billing/coding for a freestanding emergency room (not owned by a hospital). We are open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week and not an Urgent Care facility. We have just opened up one in Houston and I am having some issues with the payers. We bill POS 99 for other because according to the CPT/AMA description we do not fit the criteria for billing POS 23 because we are not associated with a hospital. If anyone can offer any help it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time
Andrea


----------



## Irum922 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi Andrea, 
Did you find answer to your question?


----------

